# Endoscopic resection of mucosal polyp



## skm510@live.com (Aug 11, 2010)

Can anyone help me with the correct code to use for this procedure description?


----------



## capricew (Aug 11, 2010)

skm510@live.com said:


> can anyone help me with the correct code to use for this procedure description?



can you give a little more info?  What method was used to resect?
Snare, ablation....

What part of the colon was the polyp resected?

Thanks


----------



## skm510@live.com (Aug 11, 2010)

The Dr. did not give me too much info.  He was referring to a snare removal and described it as going around the outside of the polyp and resecting it from the mucosum.  Unfortunately, I don't have a location either... It was more a general question as to if there was a seperate code for a resection such as above other than just a standard snare removal.  Somewhere the Dr. has heard there is a code more specific to removal from the mucosum...  Any help/pointers is greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Stephanie


----------



## j.berkshire (Aug 12, 2010)

Technically, there is not a specific CPT code for Endoscopic Mucosal Resection (EMR), but I've seen publications recommending the snare code, the submucosal injection code, the unlisted code or an existing code with a 22 modifier.  The last two options would require a detailed report for submission with the claim to payers.


----------



## skm510@live.com (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you!!! That helps a-lot...


----------



## Coding Chick (May 15, 2014)

*Updated CPT Code??*

Since this thread is old, I was wondering if there has been a CPT code that has been added since this last discussion was posted?


----------



## ssampson0921 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Mucosal resection*

I am trying to code it now. The MD documented that he attempted snare and it was not successful so he injected with saline and then did a mucosal resection so I cannot find a code either for it. In my report the MD also snared some polyps so I gues that I can only report the snare because here where I code we do not code unlisted procedures.


----------



## cdberry46 (Jul 18, 2018)

*Connie*

cpt 45390


----------

